
Show HN: Can You Make It – Our first mobile game demo - Aimtaman
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.AIMTAMAN.CYMI
======
Aimtaman
Hi HN! We are AIMTAMAN, University of Applied Sciences student trio from
Finland and we managed to make our first mobile game for a course. We would
appreciate any feedback to improve upon our game for a more enjoyable
experience! Unfortunately we haven't managed to make it work on Android 8.0+
versions as it has been made with Unity. Currently we make money from AdMob
banner ads but would like to know about other ideas and how viable they could
be for us.

